
IOS 5 may offer over-the-air software updates - shawndumas
http://www.tuaw.com/2011/05/05/ios-5-may-offer-over-the-air-software-updates/
======
mooism2
What's wrong with downloading it over wifi? Why's it got to come over the
carrier's network?

